# Kann Entrance nicht emergen!?

## NewbieSascha

Hey Leute!

Wollte mir mal entrance emerge und dann kam dieser Fehler:

```
checking for Ecore_Evas.h... yes

checking for ecore_evas_init in -lecore_evas... no

configure: error: Cannot find Ecore_Evas!

 * Please do not contact the E team about bugs in Gentoo.

 * Only contact vapier@gentoo.org via e-mail or bugzilla.

 * Remember, this stuff is CVS only code so dont cry when

 * I break you :).

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20041226 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 71, Exitcode 0

!!! autogen failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Kann man den irgendwie beheben? wenn ja, wie?

Danke euch!

SaschaLast edited by NewbieSascha on Mon Jan 03, 2005 12:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jpee

Hallo Sascha!

Entrance ist 1.) maskiert, d.h. noch nicht stabil, weshalb man es nicht ohne weiteres emergen kann. Man muß Portage erst klar machen, daß man genau diese Betaversion in sein Sstem aufnehmen will. Das macht man indem man das Paket in /etc/portage/package.keywords einträgt. zB mit "<vollst. paketname> ~x86" für die x86 Architektur.

             und 2.) hat es eine Reihe von Abhängigkeiten, die ebenfals maskiert sind, und deshalb nicht von Portage automatisch dazuinstalliert werden. Natürlich fehlen diese Pakete dann beim mergen von entrance,was zu deiner Fehlermeldung führt. Im Fall deiner Fehlermeldung fehlt das Paket "x11-misc/ecore_evas", welches du in package.keywords einfach w. o. demaskierst. Wenn du dann nochmal emerge entrance startest, kriegst du wahrscheinlich wieder die selbe Fehlermeldung mit irgendeinem anderen Paket (weiß jetzt leider nicht genau, welche das sind). Das wiederholst du dann für alle Pakete nach denen portage da verlangt (ungefähr 7-9 mal glaub ich) und dann sollte entrance zu installieren sein.

Leider kann ich dir keine vollständige Liste der Pakete liefern, weil ich grade nicht vor meiner Gentoo Box sitze, aber ich schau mal, ob sich das in der nächsten Zeit auftreiben lässt.

Übrigens, es ist die Mühe wert, Entrance ist wirklich das, was man wohl "eye-candy" nennt. Falls irgendwann mal eine Release von entrance erscheint, musst du natürlich die keywords wieder entfernen, sonst tuckerst du ewig mit der Development Version herum.

mfg, pee

----------

## NewbieSascha

Vielen vielen Dank für die Antwort! 

Also mit /etc/portage/package.keywords kenn ich mich schon etwas aus, hab aus der Fehlermeldung leider nicht rausgelesen, dass eine Abhängigkeit fehlt, weil sie gemasked ist. Von entrance selbst wußte ich das, die Meldung des ebuilds, das gemasked ist, ist ja sehr deutlich. Dass die Abhängigkeiten aber auch gemasked sind, war mir da nicht klar.

Die Liste der Abhängigkeiten ist nett gemeint, aber keine Umstände, die find ich sicherlich, sonst melde ich mich nochmal, sehe ja, was fehlt.

Wollte zuerst login-app nutzen mit diesem Spinnentheme, find ich sehr stylisch, doch mein Kumpel meinte, das wäre ne Fummelei, dass das klapptund entrance wäre auch sehr nice. Bin ich ja mal gespannt. Nochmals, vielen Dank!  :Smile: 

----------

## NewbieSascha

Hmm...ich hab das jetzt mal eingetragen, aber es kommt immernoch dieser fehler:

```
configure: error: Cannot find Ecore_Evas!

 * Please do not contact the E team about bugs in Gentoo.

 * Only contact vapier@gentoo.org via e-mail or bugzilla.

 * Remember, this stuff is CVS only code so dont cry when

 * I break you :).

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20041226 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 71, Exitcode 0

!!! autogen failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Meine package.keywords sieht so aus:

```
media-video/nvidia-glx

media-video/nvidia-kernel

x11-base/opengl-update

net-im/skype

media-tv/nvtv

x11-plugins/desklet-weather

>=dev-python/pygtk-2.4 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gdesklets-core-0.26

>=dev-python/gnome-python-2.6

>=dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.1

>=x11-misc/entrance-9999

>=x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20041226

x11-misc/ecore_evas

```

Falls sich jetzt einer fragt, wieso die Einträge so verschieden sind: kein Plan!  :Wink:  Mir haben 3 Leute verschiedene Sachen gesagt und es hat immernur mit deren Version funktioniert, keine Ahnung.

----------

## NewbieSascha

*push*

Frohes neues und vielleicht findet JPee nochmal hierher!  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

```
emerge evas

emerge ecore

emerge entrance
```

dann dürfte es gehen,

mfg

----------

## NewbieSascha

Hilft leider nicht, bei einem emerge -v evas bekomme ich das :

```
make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-1.0.0_pre13/work/evas-1.0.0_pre13/src/bin'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-1.0.0_pre13/work/evas-1.0.0_pre13/src/bin'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-1.0.0_pre13/work/evas-1.0.0_pre13/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-1.0.0_pre13/work/evas-1.0.0_pre13'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/evas-1.0.0_pre13 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 71, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

bash-2.05b# 
```

Wieso funktioniert das denn nicht....:/

----------

## NewbieSascha

So, OK, nochmal nen Update. Hab es mittlerweile geschafft evas, imlib und ecore zu mergen, aber entrance meckert immernoch :

```
configure: error: Cannot find Ecore_Evas!

 * Please do not contact the E team about bugs in Gentoo.

 * Only contact vapier@gentoo.org via e-mail or bugzilla.

 * Remember, this stuff is CVS only code so dont cry when

 * I break you :).

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20041226 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 71, Exitcode 0

!!! autogen failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## NewbieSascha

*push*

----------

## jpee

Hey Sascha,

Sorry, daß ich dir hier nicht weiter geholfen habe, hab in den Thread nicht mehr reingeschaut, und benachrichtigen hab ich mich auch nicht lassen...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Du hast nur was in package.keywords vergessen. Wenn du nur das Paket in package.keywords einträgst, ändert sich an der maskierung des Pakets noch nix. Du musst eben noch ein keyword anhängen. Da ich schätze, daß dein Rechner eine Intelarchitektur ist musst du das Keyword "~x86" hinten anhängen, um zu symbolisieren, daß du die unstable Version für x86 in deinem System akzeptierst.

d.h. die letze Zeile in deiner keywords muß heißen:

```
x11-misc/ecore_evas ~x86
```

Ebenso für alle anderen Pakete (die ich dir übrigens noch immer nicht liefern kann, da ich in letzter Zeit selten an meine Gentoo Box rankomm   :Crying or Very sad:  ) 

P.S. die Einträge sind so verschieden, weil es natürlich verschiedene Anwendungen für Keywords gibt. Einerseits kannst du damit unstable Pakete zu deinem System zulassen, oder ausschließlich Pakete einer bestimmten Version oder eines bestimmten Versionsbereiches (vorangehendes ">="). Damit kannst du quasi dein System modellieren.

----------

## hartmutg

Moin,

1. es gibt (zumindest bei mir) kein ebuild x11-misc/ecore_evas!

2. Ich glaube dein Problem ist, dass du ecore 1.0pre7 installiert hast (ist vom August) aber nun entrance aus dem Dezember nehmen möchtest. ecore_evas ist ein Teil von ecore aber wahrscheinlich auch erst in der Version vom Dezember.

Bei den e17-Libs tut sich natürlich im Moment so einiges an Entwickung und du musst immer die zusammengehörigen Libs installieren, da es sonst zu Abhängigkeitsfehlern kommt. Leider sind aber in den ebuilds meistens nicht unbedingt die Abhängigkeiten passend.

Also emerge einfach mal evas und ecore nochmal neu. Die Dezember-Versionen bekommst du mit einem einfachen 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge evas ecore entrance

Ich hoffe, jetzt läuft's!

----------

## jpee

 :Shocked: 

Verdammt! Vielleicht hab ich mich da mit den Packagenamen vertan...

Am besten einfach nachschauen mit 

```
esearch ecore
```

Wer´s hat, oder sonst

```
emerge -s ecore
```

Kann aber sein, weil http://www.gentoo-portage.com findet auch nix

EDIT: ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 is nix für Anfänger, und meiner Meinung nach obsolet. Also ich würds nicht riskieren, im schlechtesten Fall mein ganzes System in eine Entwicklerversion upzugraden. Sicherlich ist es einfacher, aber wie gesagt: pfui pfui pfui

----------

## NewbieSascha

ups, hatte nich vergessen, hab auch schonmal nach Ecore_Evas gesucht, gibt es nicht.

Leider hat der ACCEPT_KEYWORDS - Befehl auch nicht funktioniert:

```
checking for ecore_evas_init in -lecore_evas... no

configure: error: Cannot find Ecore_Evas!

 * Please do not contact the E team about bugs in Gentoo.

 * Only contact vapier@gentoo.org via e-mail or bugzilla.

 * Remember, this stuff is CVS only code so dont cry when

 * I break you :).

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20041226 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 71, Exitcode 0

!!! autogen failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

bash-2.05b# esearch ecore

[ Results for search key : ecore ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-libs/ecore

      Latest version available: 1.0.0.20041226_pre7

      Latest version installed: 1.0.0.20041226_pre7

      Size of downloaded files: 3,649 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.enlightenment.org/pages/ecore.html

      Description: core event abstraction layer and X abstraction layer (nice co

nvenience library)

      License:     BSD

bash-2.05b# 
```

Irgendwie zum verzweifeln....!  :Sad: 

----------

## hartmutg

Bei mir ist die Funktion drin. Kannst du z.B. so checken:

 nm -s /usr/lib/libecore_evas.a|grep ecore_evas_init

Kann es sein, dass noch eine andere Library ecore_evas bei dir rumfliegt? Ältere Version? Vielleicht in /usr/local/lib oder so?

Könnte zum Beispiel kommen, wenn du mal nicht das ebuild benutzt hast, sondern per Hand aus dem cvs geholt und kompiliert.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Ein 

```
 nm -s /usr/lib/libecore_evas.a|grep ecore_evas_init 
```

gibt mir : 

```
bash-2.05b#  nm -s /usr/lib/libecore_evas.a|grep ecore_evas_init 

ecore_evas_init in ecore_evas.o

00000004 b _ecore_evas_init_count

00000020 T ecore_evas_init

00000000 b _ecore_evas_init_count

bash-2.05b# 
```

Eventuell hab ich mir selbst jetzt noch ein Problem geschaffen.   :Embarassed:  Ich hab mal gegoogelt und folgende Seite gefunden: http://forums.gentoofr.org/viewtopic.php?t=4

Leider spreche ich nicht ein Wort französisch und hab einfach mal folgende Schritte durchgeführt:

```
# echo media-libs/imlib2 -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo dev-db/edb -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo dev-libs/eet -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo x11-libs/evas -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo x11-libs/ecore -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo media-libs/epeg -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo media-libs/epsilon -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo dev-libs/embryo -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo media-libs/edje -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo x11-libs/esmart -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo media-libs/emotion -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo media-libs/etox -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# echo x11-libs/ewl -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

```
# emerge imlib2 edb eet evas ecore epeg epsilon embryo edje esmart emotion etox ewl
```

und 

```
# echo x11-misc/entrance -* >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge x11-misc/entrance

```

Leider kam dieser Fehler:

```
 configure: error: Cannot find Ecore_Evas!

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/entrance-9999 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 71, Exitcode 0

!!! autogen failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message. 
```

Irgendwie sah der emergevorgang anders aus und ich weiß nicht 100 pro, was ich da gemacht hab.

Sorry schonmal, das ich eventuell noch mehr Verwirrung reinbringe. Muss/Sollte ich irgendwas wieder rückgängig machen? Falls ja, wie? 

Vielen Dank schonmal! Hoffentlich krieg ich mein Entrance irgendwann...!

----------

## hartmutg

mit der Aktion hast du jetzt die CVS-Versionen installiert (bzw. bei entrance versucht).

Da jedoch derselbe Fehler kommt und ecore_evas_init in deiner normalen libecore_evas.a enthalten ist, tippe ich immer noch auf eine andere libecore_evas, die bei dir noch rumfliegt.

Ich würde mal einen find über deine Platte starten:

find / -name "libecore_evas*"

Dann siehst du, was es so alles gibt.

Weil: Die init-Funktion war enthaltebn, also sucht er in der falschen Library, oder der Test beim configure ist falsch.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Hmm...wie krieg ich die CVS-version wieder weg? Einfach emerge unmerge und dann die ganzen kleinen Pakete, die ich installiert hatte? 

Find bringt mir folgendes:

```
bash-2.05b# find / -name "libecore_evas*" 

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.so.1.0.0

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.so.1

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.so

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.la

/usr/lib/libecore_evas.a

```

Und nu?

----------

## hartmutg

Schade eigentlich!

Einfach deinem vorherigen emerge mit --unmerge aufrufen, dann löscht er alle wieder.

Dann in der package.keywords statt mit -* mit ~x86 eintragen und wieder emerge aufrufen.

Ich hab eben mal bei mir getestet: emerge von entrance-0.9.0.20041226

checking for ecore_evas_init in -lecore_evas... yes

checking for ecore_evas_software_x11_new in -lecore_evas... yes

checking for ecore_evas_gl_x11_new in -lecore_evas... yes

Mit folgenden Libs:

x11-libs/evas-1.0.0.20041226_pre13

x11-libs/ecore-1.0.0.20041226_pre7

Sollte also eigentlich alles auch bei dir funzen. Versuch nochmal einen emerge dieser Versionen.

----------

## NewbieSascha

Ich check es nicht....! 

Hab 

code]emerge --unmerge imlib2 edb eet evas ecore epeg epsilon embryo edje esmart emotion etox ewl[/code]

gemacht, danach die Pakete aus der package.keywords gelöscht.

Dann habe ich deine Versionen eingetragen und ecore und evas emerged und wollte danach entrance, meine package.keywords sah dabei so aus:

```
media-video/nvidia-glx

media-video/nvidia-kernel

x11-base/opengl-update

net-im/skype

media-tv/nvtv

x11-plugins/desklet-weather

>=dev-python/pygtk-2.4 ~x86

>=gnome-extra/gdesklets-core-0.26

>=dev-python/gnome-python-2.6

>=dev-python/pyorbit-2.0.1

>=x11-libs/evas-1.0.0.20041226_pre13 ~x86

>=x11-libs/ecore-1.0.0.20041226_pre7 ~x86

>=dev-libs/eet-0.9.9.20041031 ~x86

>=dev-db/edb-1.0.5.20041031 ~x86

>=media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2.20041031 ~x86

>=x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20041226 ~x86

>=x11-libs/esmart-0.9.0.20041031 ~x86

>=media-libs/edje-0.5.0.20041226 ~x86

>=dev-libs/embryo-0.9.1.20041031 ~x86

>=media-libs/epsilon-0.3.0.20041031 ~x86

>=media-libs/epeg-0.9.0.20041031 ~x86

```

Hab emerge -vp entrance gemacht und nach und nach alle Pakete so wie es oben steht eingetrage, bis er nimmer gemeckert hat.

Beim emergen:

```
checking for ecore_evas_init in -lecore_evas... no

configure: error: Cannot find Ecore_Evas!

 * Please do not contact the E team about bugs in Gentoo.

 * Only contact vapier@gentoo.org via e-mail or bugzilla.

 * Remember, this stuff is CVS only code so dont cry when

 * I break you :).

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20041226 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 71, Exitcode 0

!!! autogen failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

bash-2.05b# 
```

 :Sad: 

----------

## jpee

Sodale, habs endlich mal geschafft, daheim nachzugucken.

Also, von null weg, ohne irgendwas drauf, musste ich zuerst alle diese Pakete so in package.keywords eintragen

```
x11-misc/entrance ~x86

x11-libs/esmart ~x86

x11-libs/evas ~x86

media-libs/imlib2 ~x86

dev-libs/eet ~x86

dev-db/edb ~x86

x11-libs/ecore ~x86

media-libs/edje ~x86

dev-libs/embryo ~x86

media-libs/epsilon ~x86

media-libs/epeg ~x86

```

Außerdem merge ich immer mit --buildpkg (was wahrscheinlich egal ist) udn --deep, also

```
emerge -bavD entrance
```

und dann liefs bei mir eigentlich auch schon

ich glaub, bei euch kanns zum Problem werden, daß die Versionsnumern dabei stehen, was ja eigentlich bei diesen aketen nicht immer ganz zusammenpassen wird. Also ich verlass mich da immer ganz auf Portage. Allerdings hast du (Sascha) so wie du es beschrieben hast eh auch mal ohne Versionsnummern probiert   :Neutral: 

Also ich dürfte anscheinend gerade nen günstigen Zeitpunkt erwischt haben, mit meinem Merge.

EDIT: Übrigens:

```
h062040151096 portage # esearch entrance

[ Results for search key : entrance ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-misc/entrance [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 9999

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 16 kB

      Homepage:    http://xcomputerman.com/pages/entrance.html

      Description: next generation of Elogin, a login/display manager for X

      License:     BSD

h062040151096 portage # emerge -s entrance

Searching...

[ Results for search key : entrance ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-misc/entrance

      Latest version available: 0.9.0.20041226

      Latest version installed: 0.9.0.20041226

      Size of downloaded files: 10,703 kB

      Homepage:    http://xcomputerman.com/pages/entrance.html

      Description: next generation of Elogin, a login/display manager for X

      License:     BSD

```

Das kam bei mir bei den beiden Befehlen heraus. Mit esearch war entrance beimir nicht installiert, mit emerge -s sehr wohl.    :Question:   Das sollte auch noch beachtet werden

----------

## NewbieSascha

So, hatte endlich Zeit es zu probieren, hab es jetzt genau wie JPEE gemacht, also genau die gleiche package.keywords und den gleichen emergebefehl, aber immernoch: 

```
checking for Ecore_Evas.h... yes

checking for ecore_evas_init in -lecore_evas... no

configure: error: Cannot find Ecore_Evas!

 * Please do not contact the E team about bugs in Gentoo.

 * Only contact vapier@gentoo.org via e-mail or bugzilla.

 * Remember, this stuff is CVS only code so dont cry when

 * I break you :).

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20041226 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 73, Exitcode 0

!!! autogen failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

bash-2.05b# 
```

Es kann doch nicht unmöglich sein?

----------

## NewbieSascha

Ich push nochmal!  :Wink: 

Kann es wirklich unmöglich sein, etwas zu mergen? Find ich heftig...!  :Sad: 

----------

## platinumviper

Bei mir geht's mit diesen Zeilen in /etc/portage/package.keywords:

```
x11-misc/entrance                                      ~x86

x11-libs/esmart                                        ~x86

=media-libs/edje-1.0.0.20041226                        ~x86

=media-libs/edje-0.5.0.20041226                        ~x86

=x11-libs/evas-1.0.0.20041226_pre13                    ~x86

=dev-libs/eet-0.9.9.20041226                           ~x86

=dev-db/edb-1.0.5.20041208                             ~x86

=dev-libs/embryo-0.9.1.20041226                        ~x86

=x11-libs/ecore-1.0.0.20041226_pre7                    ~x86

media-libs/imlib2                                      -*

=media-libs/epsilon-0.3.0.20041226                     ~x86

=media-libs/epeg-0.9.0.20041208                        ~x86

```

Noch ein Paar Infos zum System:

```
emerge -p gcc glibc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.2-r2  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20040808-r1 
```

```
uname -a

Linux viper 2.6.10 #3 SMP Wed Jan 12 14:05:37 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

Ist ein Dual P4 Xeon mit aktiviertem HT und 1 GB RAM.

Viel Erfolg!

platinumviper

----------

## legine

Ich hatte es irgendwann aufgegeben entrance zu emergen und hab dann einen anderen login (meiner meinung nach einen besseren  :Smile:  ) gewählt.

ABER letztens habe ich evidence mir angesehen. Dieser Filemanager basiert auch auf ecore, sowie evas. Ich musste bei beiden packeten mit den use flags herumspielen bevor das ganze sich comilieren lies. 

Ich mein, dass es zwar nur ein schuß ins Blaue, aber die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass ihr zwar das ecore packete installiert habt, aber leider mit useflags die dieses ecore_evas nicht mit installiert. Klingt doch irgendwie nach einer Möglichkeit?

Wenn ich zuhause bin schau ich mal ob bei mir das ecore_evas vorhanden ist...

Wichtig: Ich glaube bei mir hatte es ne ganze weile daran gelegen das ecore und evas nicht nur zusammengehören müssen sondern auch noch dieselben useflags benötigen.

Aber vergleicht erst einmal die useflags posten, ob das überhaupt sein könnte.

----------

## peatCMC

Hi,

Schau dir doch mal diese Seite hier an. http://lude.net/edocs

Handelt sich zwar in erster Linie, um eine Installationsanleitung für E17, aber für entrance benötigst du die gleichen libs und so. (muss natürlich für entrance nicht -* sein)[/url]

----------

## peatCMC

Hi,

Schau dir doch mal diese Seite hier an. http://lude.net/edocs

Handelt sich zwar in erster Linie, um eine Installationsanleitung für E17, aber für entrance benötigst du die gleichen libs und so. (muss natürlich für entrance nicht -* sein)

----------

